# Hello all :)



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

Hello all, well now that Ronnie and me are now DW Supporters we decided to stick up a post with some information. We are located just outside Tandragee Co. Armagh and offer packages from a wash and wax right up to full detailing packages including complete paint correction. 

You can see some of our details on our website which you will see in my signature.

Thanks
Clarke


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

Nice one Clarke,all the best to yourself and Ronnie,will you both be down at RP's day on the 10th,I would like to put face's to the name's:thumb:


----------



## tim (May 2, 2006)

Hi Guys,

Congrats, and I wish you all the best with the new business!

Tim


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

paulmc08 said:


> Nice one Clarke,all the best to yourself and Ronnie,will you both be down at RP's day on the 10th,I would like to put face's to the name's:thumb:


Cheers, yes we will be at the open day, we will be there doing some demonstration work.

Clarke


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Cheers Guys. Take a run over and say hello!


----------



## rickykvfb (Dec 17, 2009)

nice website guys,good luck to yas:thumb:


----------



## LJB (Dec 28, 2008)

Best of luck guys hope it goes well for you both


----------



## Amos (Feb 28, 2007)

Congrats, and good luck to you's both...!

Cheers


----------



## Ruth M (Feb 27, 2006)

likewise Ronnie + Clarke, hope everything goes well


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

All the best guys, looking forward to the demos on Saturday.


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Good luck chaps


----------

